# How do I housetrain a terrified rescue puppy?



## aeh7581 (Nov 9, 2010)

Hello all!

I'm new to the Havanese Forum. I've been reading all the helpful tips on having a new puppy, but I have a specific question and I hope you can help.

My husband and I adopted a new 6-month old puppy. She's a rescue and spent the first four or five months of her life in a puppy mill. As a result, she's terrified of humans and has no idea how to be on leash. We live in an apartment and letting her "out back" to a fenced yard isn't in the cards for us right now. If she's going potty outside, we're with her, and she's on leash.

I've tried for the last two days to take her outside and have her potty in our dog potty area. Not only does she spend that whole time trying to run away from me (tugging on the leash and whatnot), but she won't go to the bathroom - it's like we're too close. She also won't take treats from either one of us, so treating her (even if she did go, which she doesn't so far) isn't going well.

We're both wanting to be patient and not pressure her. We're just not sure how to get the potty training jump started when she's terrified of us! Needless to say, she's peed and pooped inside our apart,ment multiple times in an area where she can't see us. It's like she's waiting until she's finally out of sight and the second we're not looking, she goes.

Any tips? Thank you so much!


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

I'd start at the beginning, much like we do with puppies when they are 3 weeks old. Get an expen for her that she can't jump out of but you can easily reach and step into. Depending on the dog, a 24" should be enough. At her age, I'd get the large size Purina litter box simply because it has high sides and the litter won't get scattered out of it easily.

In the expen she needs to have just enough room for her bed and the litter box. The bed only should occupy enough room for her to lie down comfortably in but no more. The expen will need to be folded down to a 2x4 foot size and the extra space taken up by something like an upside down trashcan or something (I use a wooden box I made just the right size-this is our second stage setup but will be needed here).

This is just so that she learns that there is a proper place for pottying and can easily be converted to outside only later if you like. Praise her when you see her potty in her box.

Hopefully, pretty soon she will use the box rather than soil her bed. The biggest problem with being raised on a grate is that they never develop the habit to hold it. Once she is using the box, you can progress from there. We use "wood heater pellets" instead of the litter sold for dogs. Try not to get any that is mostly oak since it crumbles apart too easily and also has a smell from the tanins in it. We like best the pellets made from smooth grained hardwoods like aspen, maple, sweet gum, etc. Equine pine pellets also work, but they have a bit of a smell to them too.

Since she is not comfortable with you yet, the more you can ignore her when you are around and she is in the expen, the better it will be for her. If you sit near her pen even with your back to her and make no eye contact, she will gradually feel more and more comfortable with you. There is no timeline for this. Don't rush anything.

NO baby talk. Only talk in a normal voice. Walk normally, don't tiptoe around hunched over. Don't reach down for her, but come in with your hands below her chin level.

The most important time for her will be just you being there and being the one that feeds her. She needs for you to be the strong one. If you feel anxiety, she will too.

Keep us updated and good luck.


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

Especially in a case like this, the less you talk, the more she will listen.

Your biggest training tools are the Ignore and the Wait. Ignore unwanted behavior. When you start giving commands, give the command once and wait for the desired behavior Praising the Instant you get the desired behavior. No talking or moving while you are waiting.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Welcome. good stuff Tom. Then I would unquestionably get in a behaviorist. A.S.A. P.


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

Wow, you and your sweetie are heroes. The stories about puppy mill rescues are so sad. 

Tom's advice sounds perfect. Poor little puppy. Besides being terrified, is she okay? healthy? What is her name? Any pics yet or do you think the flash will scare her? We understand.

good luck.


----------



## aeh7581 (Nov 9, 2010)

This is a GREAT idea! It teaches her a place to potty without having to involve the leash - or us, since she doesn't seem to like us there.  We'd like to transition to outside with the leash, but until she trusts us, I don't see that happening. One last question - how many hours per day should I leave her in the expen? It seems mean to put her in the expen and leave her until she's consistently using the box - it takes awhile, right? Then again, I'm a new owner and probably much more indulgent than necessary. Just wondering if this is a "bedtime and home alone" thing, or if she goes in and stays in until she's using the box.

Thanks again!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

I wish I had been on the forum and had gotten Tom's advice when we got Abby. It sounds like what we "should" have done and had less turmoil during the process, too!

I think your puppy will feel that is her "safe place" and I would leave her there until she shows some signs of wanting to interact with you. It will be much harder for you than for her! When I got Abby I just wanted to hold her and play with her and she wouldn't have anything to do with us. If you can be patient while she's adjusting to a whole new environment and way of life then you will be rewarded - it just takes lots of time.


----------



## aeh7581 (Nov 9, 2010)

Here's her picture. The one with the flash... she pretty much looks scared like that unless she's sleeping. We're taking name suggestions still -we have it narrowed down to a few (Cricket, Poppy, and Piper), but no winners yet.

She's healthy other than being emotionally jumbled. I just wish she could tell how much my husband and I love her already. Nothing to fear here!

Kathie! I need your experience - no one I know has a rescue and all the websites seem to be geared toward training a socialized puppy. Any ideas about what I should do with the leash training? Or anything else for that matter? Ha! I love that we saved a rescue, but it's a little overwhelming at first. Any wisdom to pass along would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

She needs to stay in the expen any time you cannot watch her 100%. After she goes potty is the best time to let her out and is a great reward for doing it right. It sounds like she has been scolded for doing it wrong before, so anything negative from you is just going to make progress go backwards. You will get to understand each other as this time goes by.

The biggest problem is the expectation of owners to want the puppy to reason things out. At this point, reasoning is not even in the picture. Now it's all about establishing good habits. The first habit is to learn to hold it, even if it's just a few steps from the bed to the box. The steps can get gradually longer but it needs to be a progression from what works.

Remember that these dogs are not only very intelligent, but very much habit driven. Anything they do twice will become a habit. Your job is to set things up so she will not make the same mistake twice.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

aeh7581 said:


> This is a GREAT idea! It teaches her a place to potty without having to involve the leash - or us, since she doesn't seem to like us there.  We'd like to transition to outside with the leash, but until she trusts us, I don't see that happening. One last question - how many hours per day should I leave her in the expen? It seems mean to put her in the expen and leave her until she's consistently using the box - it takes awhile, right? Then again, I'm a new owner and probably much more indulgent than necessary. Just wondering if this is a "bedtime and home alone" thing, or if she goes in and stays in until she's using the box.
> 
> Thanks again!


If she's that afraid of you, she will probably very quickly feel MUCH more comfortable in her pen than out... Remember, that's all she's used to. It's a big scary world out there! My guess is she's terrified loose in the apartment with these two big people that she doesn't trust yet.

Also, EVERY time you let her have an accident someplace else (which can't be avoided when she's loose at this point) you are setting back the time line on her being reliably house trained.

Edited to add:

Oops! Should have read to the end of the thread first! 

With your patience and caring, she'll come around, but it will take some time with a scared, puppy mill puppy. She's lucky to have found you!


----------



## JCChaplin (Oct 2, 2007)

She's adorable! kudos to you for rescuing her! She will be fine.It will just take a little time.Hang in there!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

You're getting some really good advice from some very knowledgeable people. The early days can be difficult with a rescue but when you see them start to take baby steps toward the life they should have always been entitled to, it's so rewarding. We've had a lot of people here take rescues. God bless you for doing this.

I took the liberty of turning your photo around so people could really appreciate your beautiful baby. My heart breaks for her horrible start in life.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

aeh7581 said:


> Here's her picture. The one with the flash... she pretty much looks scared like that unless she's sleeping. We're taking name suggestions still -we have it narrowed down to a few (Cricket, Poppy, and Piper), but no winners yet.
> 
> She's healthy other than being emotionally jumbled. I just wish she could tell how much my husband and I love her already. Nothing to fear here!
> 
> Kathie! I need your experience - no one I know has a rescue and all the websites seem to be geared toward training a socialized puppy. Any ideas about what I should do with the leash training? Or anything else for that matter? Ha! I love that we saved a rescue, but it's a little overwhelming at first. Any wisdom to pass along would be greatly appreciated.


She's absolutely adorable! You're good people!


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

awwwww, she is ADORABLE!! Congratulations, she is a lucky puppy to have found you!!! And I hope the advice given here helps her to feel more comfortable as soon as possible!!
I think all the names are great, but love "Cricket" the most!
Your puppy looks a lot like my Tillie!!
Welcome to the Forum!!


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

Sorry, I can't come up with any name suggestions. We just watched 'School House Rock'. Now I have the song, "Lolly, lolly, lolly, get your adverbs here." stuck in my head.

What about "Lolly"? :becky:

She does look scared. Has her tail curled forwarded yet? Jack's tail position is a great indicator of when he is scared or nervous.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

I'm sorry I can't be much more help. Everything we did for Abby was wrong in the first few months so I don't really have much advice except to listen to Tom! Abby isn't a rescue (we think) unless she was misrepresented to us. She is still (after three years) skittish as far as coming to us when called. She pretty much comes when it's her idea! I think a lot of it is her personality - she is fairly aloof and independent even though she wants to be in the same room with me. She does not cuddle at all! I have learned to love and accept her just the way she is.

I hope your little girl will quickly adapt to your home and to the potty training. She will be well worth the effort! Welcome to the forum!!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

BTW, I know I made Abby sound terrible and as I'm trying to type this she is showering me with kisses to remind me that she can be a very sweet and loving little girl!


----------



## aeh7581 (Nov 9, 2010)

THANK YOU so much for all the advice. My husband and I really appreciate all the words of encouragment and good ideas.

We're working on a set up for her that can help her adjust to us, feel safe, and learn to potty. We'll let you know what happens!

Thanks again!


----------



## LilyMyLove (Jul 11, 2009)

Thats really great advice Tom. One question-why no baby voice? Is this something for rescues or all dogs? (I am definitely guilty on this one.)

I love the name Cricket! She looks like a Cricket to me, sort of sweet and fragile. She is one lucky little girl to have you guys. <3


Meghan


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

"Lolly, lolly, lolly, get your adverbs here...." argh!!!! someone save me! 


I would love to why the no baby talk, too! We never babytalked to our animals but that is because whoever did try it would be subjected to extreme mocking. I talk to the beasties a lot throughout the day but it is just a normal babble.


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

on the baby talk. She doesn't need a new Mother. She needs a strong, calm leader to build her confidence. I don't have fixed rules for any of this stuff.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

HI and :welcome:

You have a ton of great advice so far, Tom King knows his potty training stuff and he should sell a book, he was a godsend to me when I was housebreaking Gucci (thanks, Tom!!) The advice so far..really works.

You are an angel rescuing her, it will just take some time to build new associations and trust, but she will begin to trust you. I think it absolutely repulsive what they do to these dogs and the abuse they have to endure, going from abuse and neglect to a loving home has to be a whole new scary world at first.

I hope you hang around the forum and let us help support you! :grouphug: and pictures are great, too 

Kara


----------



## My2Havs (Jun 5, 2009)

Congratulations on your new baby, it sounds like you're really committed to help her become a well-adjusted puppy.

In addition to all the good advice here, there's a ton of more information on puppymill dog issues on the Havanese Rescue website, www.havaneserescue.com under "Behavior and Training" on the left-hand side of the homepage. It covers most every subject with many helpful articles on what to expect from these dogs from people that live with them or have fostered them.

Dooley & Roxie's Mom ... Monica


----------



## Judy -- Toby & Jaime's mo (Apr 21, 2007)

Hi Rescue Mom,
As I have previously posted, I have two puppy mill rescues that were in mills for two years. Both were in foster homes prior to coming to our home, so the initial trauma was not here and they were at least 90% housebroken by the time they arrived, but very terrified with another change to their environment and in there fosters there were a lot of dogs (who really help train the rescues and calm them). Also they had little experience with walking on a leash as there just not time in the foster homes. I remember the first few times her pulling so hard behind me, not having a clue what to do, not going near the grass, not sniffing, and the first time she peed on a walk it was on the concrete. She got the hang of it fairly quickly (but I did have other dogs and they learn to model behavior). 

Our first was really terrified of men. Both were very hand shy. We have had one for two years and the second for 3.5 months so the latter is still an active rehabilitation, but she is doing well and 99.5% housebroken. Because of not having to hold it, it takes time to build up the time they can hold it. 

Our first puppy mill (Dori) hid a lot, voluntarily went in her crate a lot (but I did keep it in the LR). Dori would go in the fenced yard as she had gotten used to that in her foster home, but she would hide behind the bushes at the parameter of the fence -- sometimes it would take two of us quite a while to get in the house. For housebreaking, she got a treat right after she peed or pooped. She got a treat when she came back in. 

We got a great trainer to work with us and then later took classes. Did lots of socializing. 

There was a great series on a puppy mill rescue on U-Tube that documented the progress of an adult Cocker Spaniel in her first year. Although, keep in mind the trauma is usually much worse with the adults. 

Apparently, you did not get your rescue through HRI or HALO or they would be offering you support through your transition. If you would like you can PM me and I can email some articles on puppy mill rescues and I can connect you to a really nice HALO foster mom who has rehabilitated puppies about the age you have. She told me they usually rehab MUCH quicker than the adults. 

I am presuming you do not have another dog (which helps so much with the transition as they learn from eachother) but perhaps you can spend time with a small dog that is well balanced. I think it may help.

With the right leadership, patience, love and work -- they do improve so much and there is really a feeling of accomplishment. What you cannot do is coddle them because you feel sorry for them. They need to build confidence, but at the right pace. 

The best to you and like I said, feel free to PM me and I can give you more help.


----------



## Pipersmom (Jul 27, 2009)

She's so cute! It's a wonderful thing you have done to rescue this beautiful little girl.

As you can see, I eventually chose Piper but Cricket was also at the top of my list. I think it suits her from her pictures. 

Good luck, you're getting great advice here.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Hi,
I have a idea, Take your six mo old pup to a tennis court let her off the leash and let her run. I work for the parks department in my town and even though the sign says no dogs alloud I knew it would be okay. People are not playing tennis where I live this time of year. 
I have found that she needs to be let loose and go like the wind Havanese run and run. Your new pup might just want to get his or her yaa yaas out after being pined up for so long.
I have no idea if that will help the training but I know your new Havanese will love it.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Suzi's idea is great IF she will come to you when it's time to leave. Abby would not come to us so we might have been at a tennis court for months!!! She would not even come with a treat but if your puppy will do that then the tennis court would work well. Since she's been caged all her life she may not know what running around is all about, though. Abby spent all her time huddled behind chairs or anywhere that felt "safe" to her.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

I just wanted to say welcome. 

Tom's advice is perfect...but I know it will be hard for you to ignore her. I remember how excited I was to have Jasper finally I did not respect his need for space (and wasn't even a rescue) which made him want his own space more. I wish had had toms advice then too. Just think of this time as your prep for a life time with a wonderful trusting hav. It may take a while but it will be worth it. The trust at this point is so much more important than the potty training...but toms solution is step in the right direction on both issues. Don't worry too much about going outside. I think that will come naturally once she trusts you. Dogs just prefer to go outside. We trained our boys to use pads in a little room our garage they accessed through a dog door. Our thought being they would have a place to go if we ever got tied up at work longer than expected. Once they figured out they could go outside, and knew we would come and do that for them, they decided to hold it and wait for us. Our potty room has been closed up since Cash was a year old... 3 years ago. 

As for a name... I like poppy a lot, but reading Geri's post and your little girls story made me think "LIBERTY" would be a great name for her, since you have given her liberty from her sad life. You could call her "LIBBY" 

good luck and please keep us posted.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

I didn't think about it being hard to leave. How about a harness with a retractable lease? A tennis ball because that is a what dogs play with at the courts 
I think her name should be LUCKY because she is lucky to have you.


----------



## galaxie (Dec 1, 2009)

All great advice, nothing to add. Want to vote for Poppy - she is still growing and will blossom into a beautiful flower, she just needs lots of love an patience


----------



## Pipersmom (Jul 27, 2009)

galaxie said:


> All great advice, nothing to add. Want to vote for Poppy - she is still growing and will blossom into a beautiful flower, she just needs lots of love an patience


Oh, now that I've read Natalie's post, I'd like to change my vote to Poppy! that's very sweet.


----------



## MaggieMay (Sep 8, 2010)

Not much to add for advice, I have my own potty training issues today with my non traumatized dog!!! I just wanted to say thank you for taking in this dog. You guys are special people.


----------



## Gableshavs (Jun 19, 2007)

I found this article on the HRI website:

Housebreaking the Older Dog

You and your family have made the decision to adopt an older dog from the shelter rather than a young puppy. The big day has finally arrived: You are bringing your new companion home with you. Everyone is happy and excited, including your new dog!

It's important for you to remember that your new companion finds these new experiences very stressful. You and your home are unfamiliar to him. He doesn't know where he is or even where the doors are that lead outside. The food and water are different. He doesn't know where he is going to sleep. He may or may not have been housetrained previously.

It would be wise to assume that he has not and start with him as you would with a young puppy.

One of the most important things you should do upon arriving home is introduce the dog to his yard or exercise area and let him eliminate before entering the house. He may or may not have been exercised on a leash. He will be curious and want to explore. Be patient and wait for him to eliminate. Be certain to praise him and let him know this was the right thing for him to do.

Changes in food and water, plus the stress of a new situation, can result in episodes of diarrhea. It would be a good thing to make certain he has frequent access to his outdoor elimination area the first few days. Don't expect him to tell you when he needs to go out. Go outside with him and praise him each and every time he eliminates.

Housetraining should be based on the prevention of accidents rather than discipline after the fact. If your dog makes a mistake because you didn't get him out when you should have - it's not his fault!

Since your dog is no longer a young puppy he will have better bowel and bladder control. Place the dog on a regular elimination schedule and take him outside at certain times, whether he needs to eliminate or not - first thing in the morning, after meals and play and the last thing at night. It is essential to accompany him to make certain he is, indeed, eliminating. Dogs are creatures of habit. The more quickly you turn a good behavior into a habit, the faster your training will go.

If you haven't already decided on a crate for your dog, you may want to investigate purchasing one for him. The most effective way to teach him to eliminate outdoors is to prevent him from using the house in the first place.

Dogs are den animals and have an instinct not to soil their den. The crate will become your dog's den.

Confinement to the crate overnight or for a three-to-four-hour period during the day when he is unsupervised will help speed the housetraining process.

Despite your best efforts and diligence an accident may occur. If it should happen, treat the incident in a matter-of-fact manner. It is critical that you not scare or confuse your dog by physical punishment or yelling. The dog won't understand why you're upset, and you are only creating more stress for your dog. Put the dog outdoors or in another room while you clean. If the accident should occur on carpeting use lots of paper towel and blot with fresh paper until you have lifted as much liquid as possible. Neutralize the odor with plain white vinegar and water or a commercial pet-odor eliminator. A diarrhea stain on carpeting or upholstery can be lifted with a solution of lukewarm water, dishwashing soap and white vinegar.

Housetraining your older dog requires patience, humor, understanding, compassion and time. He wants to please you by doing the right thing. Help him make the adjustment to his new home a successful one.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Welcome to the forum! I am so glad that you came here for advise. Many of us, including myself, have fostered mill dogs and love to help!!! My Madeline was in a mill for 5 years before coming into HRI and to me to foster! She was not potty trained, but I have other dogs, and that made it easier. We could not ever pick her up, and she would run if we came close. Eventually we got her to come to the door when we called for potty! We are lucky to have a fenced in yard, so we were able to let her out on her own. They do make 20 foot leads. Maybe when you do take her out, you can use that so she feels a little more comfortable. 
Very good ideas from others with regard to the xpen and inside potty training. For apartment living, that might be the right thing for you. I just purchased one of those grass patch potty spots for my new pup that is coming. Maybe that will help her learn to go in the same place. 
We had to ignore Maddie for a long time before she became comfortable enough to even come close to us. After two months, she finally greeted me at the door with the other dogs. She has been in her forever home for 1 1/2 years now, and still is shy, nervous around men, and does not like to be picked up. But... she has come such a long way! 
Having a mill dog is like having a disabled child. They make the strides - but at a much slower pace! Patience is your best tool!! She will learn and she will come around!!

She is adorable - and I LOVE Cricket!!!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I'll vote for Cricket, because I just think its such a cute name, but you are probably leaning to the one that fits her personality best.

She's adorable~~ and I don't know if I'd say she looks scared in the pictures, maybe more inquisitive or curious to me 

Kara


----------



## aeh7581 (Nov 9, 2010)

Hello again all!

Well, in the last couple of days, we've made some progress. Every time I/we take her out to our potty area on her leash, she will pee and poop. She's still skittish (of course) and I have to drag her to get her to walk in the same direction as me on the leash, but she will at least go potty outside when we take her. I'm hoping she will ask to go outside with time. One thing I've started to do is "follow" her with my back to her. I'm sure all my neighbors think I'm crazy, walking backward after her, but she seems to trust us more if our backs are turned for now. It's working out okay! If I can't watch her 100%, I've been putting her in the pen, but she hasn't had a single accident once we set her up in it, even overnight. (Hurray! Thanks Tom!)

We've been ignoring her for the most part (which is the hardest thing in the world to do) and she will wag her tail and cower at the same time when she sees us in the morning - talk about conflicted! 

And... we finally settled on a name - which wasn't one of the three from earlier. We found it and knew it was for her - Kiwi. 

Thanks again for all the support and advice. I feel like we're heading in the right direction! Slow and steady wins the race, right?

Audrey


----------



## sashamom (Jan 12, 2009)

Good for you and for Kiwi, yes slow and steady does win the race, but be prepared for the laughter the first time she does her RLH. Linda & Sasha


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Oh, it sounds like things are looking up already! Since she's wagging her tail it shows she wants to trust you but still isn't quite sure. Yes, slow & easy is what will work! It is so exciting just to see this little bit of progress. Keep us posted as to how she's doing!


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

It's amazing how quickly she is getting the hang of the house training, well done you!By the way she looks so trusting in that pick you posted.
Our son and his girl friend have a cat called Kiwi,and she is as scatty as hell!
Our Dizzie who is not a rescue would sometimes make conflicting signs,like tail wagging whilst cowering away,but as time went by this lessened and he grew in confidence,and our little Nellie is the same, but I am sure she will also grow out of it,don't forget these little dogs have been bred to be lap dogs and to please us, they are also very sensitive.Good luck with baby Kiwi!!


----------



## lmnopc (Sep 22, 2010)

Hi Audrey,
I'm new here too, with a 3 yr. old rescued girl who's history we don't know. I have been doing a lot of reading, trying to pick up any new tricks for dealing with a really stressed little dog. One thing that has worked for us is how we approach her. If she is in a panic mode, paws planted and refusing to budge, the only way I can reliably motivate her is to literally get down on her level, like on one knee, and extend my open palm towards her. I don't talk much; too many words seem to overwhelm even more. I find that she is much more cowering if I lean over her; hey, I'm way bigger than she is, right? As soon as I lower my body, she seems to relax more. I also noticed that handling certain body parts had better or worse effects; in the beginning, she was not at all comfortable with any contact with her rear half of her torso, but her chest and head were fine, and even helped relax her, esp. her chest rubs! But Lita has not had the same responses to people that Kiwi has, so I don't know if she even lets you do that. 

Good luck with your pup and I look forward to following your progress!

Pam


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

quote "We've been ignoring her for the most part (which is the hardest thing in the world to do) and she will wag her tail and cower at the same time when she sees us in the morning - talk about conflicted! "

The "ignore" needs to take place when you walk past her expen too. And I mean completely ignore. No eye contact, no smiling, no walking any way but normal. This is actually important for any dog or puppy. We do this intentionally a lot with the little puppies, and they learn that staying calmly in their pen is a normal thing. Of course, everyone wants to look at them, smile, and even offer some baby talk, but this doesn't do the pup any good in learning that the pen is a safe quiet place. They will all ask for attention to start with, and the troubled ones will see it as an opportunity for worry. The ignore is actually good for them.

Karen Randall may tell you that Kodi stays calmly in his pen and has always. They don't come this way to start with, but they all can learn it.

Fun interaction can come later, after they learn calm first.


----------

